# Ford 9N won't start....



## Rodney Kindlund (Feb 7, 2020)

My 1941 Ford 9N has been sitting for a couple months and now will not start. The starter engages but just grinds away. I have checked everything and gas is flowing to the carburetor. Then I noticed that the linkage for the choke is loose. The choke plate came loose keeping the choke from working. It appears that the plate was pressed onto or soldered onto the arm. Is there a way to fix it? When I looked in the 9N service manual there is no information about the choke assembly at all. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a parts break down. Perhaps you can replace the parts that are busted.
http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_12_76


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You said you checked everything but just to make sure, Do you have spark at the plugs?


----------



## Rodney Kindlund (Feb 7, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> You said you checked everything but just to make sure, Do you have spark at the plugs?


Sorry, been gone a couple days. Yeah, I checked for spark at the plugs—none. But there is spark at the points? Could it be the condensed? Coil? I was able to get the hood off today to get to the distributor. The points also look pitted a bit. So, the 9N is getting gas, but no fire. Any other suggestions? Thanks.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You could remove the butterfly from the choke lever and pull the lever and shaft from the carby body and silver solder or braze the lever and shaft, you would have to pull the shaft to do this, otherwise you could find yourself in a bit of trouble with the carby igniting.

If you go this way, make sure you tighten the two butterfly retaining screws tight, don't want these being ingested into the engine.


----------

